# Advise please powerful hosting provider in the USA for a dedicated server?



## alpha348 (Nov 29, 2010)

Advise please powerful hosting provider in the USA for a dedicated server?
Preferably with unlimited bandwidth.
I liked mochahost.com, but it does not support FreeBSD.


----------



## shitson (Nov 30, 2010)

This question is more suited to a forum that is dedicated to talking about Web Hosting deals. I'm sure some of us could give you recommendations of who would be good, but for all the info you need and more please try a website like http://www.webhostingtalk.com/


----------



## alpha348 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Thank you very much.*

Thanks


----------



## shitson (Nov 30, 2010)

No problems at all, it's a very large forum with a lot of information


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 30, 2010)

The Planet has FreeBSD hosts, and for a while they had a 10TB/month promotion, which I have. Great reliability, few problems in the last 4 years. Had 800 days uptime at one point.


----------

